# On Flucloxacillin but lump getting bigger.



## Rosie P

Hi. I wonder if you can help? Throughout pregnancy I've been getting lumps under my armpits and have been prescribed a few courses of antibiotics which normally see them off. I've had one of these lumps now for about 6 weeks which hasn't got any smaller and become red and sore so I went to the doctor's on Wednesday morning and she prescribed me Flucloxacillin. I'm over half way through the course now and the lump seems to have got bigger, more purpley red and very sore - should I not be seeing some improvement now? I just wondered whether I need to go back to the doctor's tomorrow morning if it sounds to you like the antibiotics are not doing what they should? Don't want to leave it if it could get worse as it's very sore now and am feeling it whenever I try and move my arm. Not even sure if there is anything more effective they could give me in pregnancy  

Thanks for your help.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mazv

Hi Rosie,

Sorry to hear about the lump  You would have expected to see an improvement by now a few days into the antibitoc course. If it hasn't gone down any then it might be that the infection is no longer responding to the flucloxacillin   This would usually be the first choice antibiotic for skin/tissue infections as the bugs that normally cause these respond quite well to it. But they may have manged to build up some resistance if you've had repeated courses recently.

Definitely go and see GP tomorrow, don't leave it any longer. They can try another type of antibiotic if needs be or they may want to lance it to clear out the infection. If it's getting bigger then it's going deeper into the tissue so best get it sorted asap.

I can sympathise as I've had similar in the past (but not under my arm   ) and OMG does it hurt!!! Hope you get it sorted soon  

Maz x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Maz. Thanks so much for your reply. Only having 4 tablets left to take to complete the course and with it now being bigger and more painful I managed to get an appointment this evening. She seemed to think another course of the Fluxloxacillin would be the thing to help so gave me another prescription. I hope she's right.   I have had I think 2 courses of antibiotics so far this pg - do you think that I could have built up some resistance to them after that? I am worried if it doesn't improve it may need lancing or something and I'm going into hospital for my c section 2 weeks on Thursday, so really want it well gone by then - what do you think the chances are?

Also, how long would you give it before going back to the GP if it still shows no improvement?

Thanks again

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mazv

HI Rosie,

Sorry not to get back to you last week (dealing with a few different issues at present and struggling to get time to devote to FF like I used to)

Did things resolve with the abscess? Sometimes quite deep seated infections will need 2 or more weeks of antibiotics but you would still expect it to be getting better into the second week rather than worse   If it does need lanced then better to get it done sooner rather than later (they should offer you a local at least so it shouldn't hurt and the pain relief should be fairly quick after that)

Can't believe C section is only a week away! Masses of    

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Maz. Thank so much for your reply. The update from me is that on Friday it was really painful so I got DH to look at it and he said it had doubled in size and was dark purple and really sticking out of my armpit. So I called my GP and one rang me at 6.30pm after surgery but just said it would probably just burst of it's own accord eventually. Well, he has misdiagnosed me quite seriously twice and my DD twice already, so I don't have a lot of trust in his opinion to say the least, so I managed to get an appointment at a walk-in centre that night and the Dr there examined it and said it was an abscess that needed draining and I was to go to A&E. So next morning I took myself off there and they checked me into a ward to have it removed. Was nil by mouth and 5pm with ketones in my urine sample before I actually saw a Dr and they wanted to do it under general anaesthetic. Luckily an hour or so later a surgeon came to me and said he could do it under local within the hour, so I bit his hand off (not literally - even though by that time I was that hungry!  ) So thank goodness it's finally gone and just having to have it packed and dressed for a while now until it fills in and closes over. 

Thanks again for your help and advice and thanks for your good luck wishes.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mazv

Hi Rosie, 

Sorry to hear you ended up in hosp  But glad it's all sorted before bubs arrives! I did think it sounded like it would need surgery to drain it but didn't want to freak you out by suggesting it directly  On the plus side it won't hurt any more  I've had the same myself (in a more delicate location!) so can sympathise.

All the best for Thurs 

Maz x


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Maz. It was such a relief as soon as it was done. The nurse said I was so brave - I said it hurt so much before that it was nothing in comparison, and very happy to get rid of it.

Thanks hun. Had my pre-op today so it's feeling all the more real!   Just have to try and get someone to come and pack & dress it when I'm on the ward now. Thanks again for all your help with my questions the last few months.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mazv

Hi rosie,

I know exactly what you mean about the relief once it's gone  Hope it heals quickly   I think mine was pretty much fully healed in 3 weeks (but it was quite deep!).

Glad I was able to help with your queries over the pregnancy, just can't belive it's tomorrow!! Can't wait to read the announcemnet 

Masses of    
Maz x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Maz. Thank you. Only having to have it packed & dressed every 3 days now so feels like I'm making some progress! 

Thanks again and thanks for your wishes of luck. Am nervous and excited and don't think I'll sleep tonight. 

Rosie. xxx


----------

